# How Fast To Join A Club



## Peter Armstrong (5 Jul 2012)

Hello,

Ive been cycling now for lets say.................. almost 1 week ha ha.

Anyway, I am already a member of a Running club, but now I want to join a Cycling club or Tri Club.

Question is, At what level do I need to be at before trying to join?
how fast and long to I need to be able to cycle?

When I joined the running club they just had on the website you need to be able to run for over 40 mins, this cylcing club however, I have no idea.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2012)

Most clubs have various different levels of rides from beginners to full on racers.
Give the club a call and see what they say.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Jul 2012)

I Did email them and I got this "the Sunday bikes can range from an easy session to an audax or rt ride." What does that mean?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I Did email them and I got this "the Sunday bikes can range from an easy session to an audax or rt ride." What does that mean?


 

That's not a good reply is it:?
Easy session? what is that? Easy for one person is not easy for another.
Audax is long distance riding.
RT? Do you mean TT? which is time trial.
Reply saying you are a beginner to road riding and clubs and need more information.
Any club worth it's salt will explain it all to you.
Failing that, as I said, give them a call.


----------



## musa (5 Jul 2012)

Where you based By the way?


----------



## Scoosh (5 Jul 2012)

RT is, I think, a Road Trial - usually an early season check-up to see how much fitness you have kept/lost over the 'close season'. 

Do a Search for your town/city/area and wade through the wealth of information from your fellow CCers ! 

If that doesn't give you what you want, post an 'Anyone know a good Beginners' cycling Club near XXX ?' in the Road Rides etc section and you may get some helpful responses.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Jul 2012)

Thankx for the explainations, When I emailed I said I had been cycling for a grand total of 1 week.
Im from the rochdale area, greater manchester. They said If I carnt keep up then I can just turn around and go home.


Is this how it works I have no idea, It a Triathlon Club.


----------



## zizou (5 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Thankx for the explainations, When I emailed I said I had been cycling for a grand total of 1 week.
> Im from the rochdale area, greater manchester. They said If I carnt keep up then I can just turn around and go home.
> 
> 
> Is this how it works I have no idea, It a Triathlon Club.


 
Larger clubs often have 3 groups - something like social , intermediate, fast. The social ride will be where beginners start off and a good club will not tell you to find your own way home if you are dropped - they will have someone ride with you and make sure you know the route.


----------



## on the road (6 Jul 2012)

With social rides they always go at the pace of the slowest rider, sometimes they might spread out or the fittest riders might sprint up the hill but they always regroup and wait for everyone to catch up before moving off.

With cycling clubs it's not a case of being able to ride for a certain length of time but more a case of being able to do a certain milage, they should have told you how far they typically ride.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2012)

Peter, I just go along and see. A mate of mine joined my local club about a year and a half ago after a running background and he's one of the best riders in the club now and another who comes from a running background is probably the best climber in the club and we have a few others that have joined recently from a running background and they cope fine too.


----------



## MrJamie (6 Jul 2012)

Might be worth having a look at Skyride Local, although the majority of their rides tend to be very slow there are some faster ones though


----------



## thojj (6 Jul 2012)

I have a similar problem to Peter but I,*have*,to join a club.
Over the last weekend I took part in my 1st audax and was very happy with my own performance.A guy I was riding with mentioned that he was using this audax,(300km),as a training ride for a 12 hour tt in September.The more I thought about this the more I liked the idea.On checking the finer detail I found ,to my horror,that I have to be a member of a club to participate.I fully understand this requirment but my problem is that I am not likely to use the selected clubs facilities apart from being able to compete the very occasional longer distance tt.
Am I alone in this or is this an acceptable occurance for the odd,not too social,cyclist to be part of a club purely to comply with rules for taking part in events?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Jul 2012)

Thank you all for your input. I do run yes, but only have been for 6 month so I’m not fast, If weather permits I will pop down and see what its like, the club is 8 mile or so from home so ill be riding there and back. So whatever they do plus 16 mile. I’ve just realised that probably too much. I need to look for a closer club, Possibly a more helpful one too.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jul 2012)

As most clubs have a small annual fee for being a member i am sure they would be more than happy for you to "join"


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2012)

I think true cycling club may be more accommodating than a tri club. We have the wrinkly rides a few times a week that average 14mph over 30 miles and up, some of the people on it would likely average 12 mph on their own.

thojj, I think you might find being a club member helps out with some insurance cover for an open TT. We have about 150 members in our club I would say 100 of them are like yourself to to social.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2012)

I've not joined one, partly because I rarely ride out on Sunday mornings (church) and almost every club near me has their runs on a Sunday. There's an informal one on Saturday morning, but they do a short, slow ride.


----------



## Effyb4 (6 Jul 2012)

My husband has joined our local (7 miles away) club. He commutes to work every day and is quite happy riding over 50 miles. I have only been cycling this year and only average about 10 miles an hour. I joined one of the beginner rides, but found that I was just too slow compared to the rest (they were doing about 14 to 15 miles an hour). Somebody stayed with me and they all waited for me, but I just felt like I was holding them up. I would ask what the average speed is and how far they go, especially if you have to do another 16 miles on top.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Jul 2012)

How Silly of me, They meet closer than I thought only 3.5 miles away, This is ok, Could consider it a warm up! 

I dont think there is any true cycle clubs around here, I hate new stuff like this, like "Hi, please may you be my friends, can I ride with you"


----------



## okeydokey79 (6 Jul 2012)

i wouldnt even think about going along if they had given me that response of " well you can just turn around and go home"


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Jul 2012)

Sorry, I think I’ve made them sound bad, here is the actual response.
*“the Sunday bikes can range from an easy session to an audax or rt ride.

We tend to advertise the ride it will be on Thursday evenings but most are easy 15kph out and back hilly rides so you should be fine, there is also nothing to stop you riding and turning round earlier until your endurance increases.

Hope this helps”*


----------



## Sandra6 (6 Jul 2012)

Hi Peter - my family live in Rochdale just thought I'd say. 
I find the club's response quite rude and not at all welcoming - which is my experience of cycling clubs locally too. I emailed one a while ago and they never did reply, by chance I met a member elsewhere and she added me to the mailing list but I still haven't felt I want to go and ride with them tbh. 
Do you maybe have a friend you could persuade to go along? 
Most of the clubs here that advertise their rides go around 50miles and state an average speed of 16mph. 
You could always use the wonder that is facebook to rustle up some like minded cyclists to join you for an unofficial ride.


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2012)

This is Peter's line that some of you may need to take notice of
*Is this how it works I have no idea, It a Triathlon Club.*

By the nature of triathlon they will be a sporting club only, whilst cycling as we know has many different way to enjoy pedaling.

Please do not forget that most cycling club are run by amateurs for amateurs and may not respond as quickly or the way you may like, does not mean all the members are the same. As for membership fee's guys I am yet to find a cycling club that is in it for the money, our club is £12 a year or 23p per week, the local shops give at least 10% discount to members of the club as well as many other benefits.


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Sorry, I think I’ve made them sound bad, here is the actual response.
> *“the Sunday bikes can range from an easy session to an audax or rt ride.*
> 
> *We tend to advertise the ride it will be on Thursday evenings but most are easy 15kph out and back hilly rides so you should be fine, there is also nothing to stop you riding and turning round earlier until your endurance increases.*
> ...


 
OK thats a bit more like it, I would have agreed that given on the comments on your first post that their response seemed quite rude but seeing it in its full version I think that is much better. I would go along to one of their easier rides and see how you get on.


----------



## LabRatt (6 Jul 2012)

Just a thought - if you have a local bike shop you could pop in there, they'll probably have a finger on the pulse of what's going on in the area. I was feeling a bit stuck for social riding in my area - the obvious choices being clubs like Dulwich Paragon who are far too sports focussed - but the guy in the LBS listed off several groups/clubs I'd never heard of as suitable options, including the one he helps run.
Being in London that's no direct help to you but it's another start. You should build a relationship with your LBS anyway.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Jul 2012)

Muahhh,

Im confused ill pop down if the weather is ok and have a chat with one of them, I dont have to go with them if things dont seem great an toddle off home.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Jul 2012)

Yes, im off to a shop after work to get a new chain, ill ask


----------



## Edwards80 (6 Jul 2012)

Definitely go along and try the easier ride. I joined a club after about 5 months of riding. They had an intro ride which was at a steady 15mph and we waited for people struggling with the pace. Even if you are fit it's worth doing an easy ride to get used to group riding too.

Did 2 of those then joined the full club runs. . . they are a little more lively!


----------



## compo (6 Jul 2012)

I joined a club but hardly take part in the rides now. They do two rides. A longer faster ride and a shorter slower ride. The longer faster ride is fine for distance but I would have no chance keeping up with them. The shorter ride is just too short, and they always stop at a pub for a while before turning for home. Total distances on this ride tends to be between 10 and 20 miles. Their rides are also on a Saturday afternoon which doesn't help. I would like a club run of 30+ miles at a steady 12-13 mph but there is no club in the area that meets my needs. (I do not want to join the CTC).


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2012)

Compo, why not start your own club ride, it is what we often do.

My club is competitive well what I should say is that 20 of the 150 members are, that should give you an insight into the makeup of most cycling clubs.


----------



## Nosaj (6 Jul 2012)

Peter - pop along and have a go, you will not really able to tell the real club over an email conversation go a couple of times and just suck it and see. Also if it is a bit pacy think of it as a challenge and try and hang on a bit further each time. Any club on a social ride should wait for you if you are a little behind (unless it is a full on hard training ride 22-24+avge ) and those that don't are not worth a revisit. As an aside we have a losse affiliiation with a tri club and those coming from a running background are normally pretty fit and can give the cyclists only a good run for their money.

Compo where abouts in essex are you and what club are you currently a member of, we have plethora of bike clubs in Essex some CTC type clubs and , some race biased clubs, most of the clubs seem to cater for a wide variety of riders


----------



## KateK (6 Jul 2012)

I'd like to join a club too.. it's what I'm working towards but this b*****y weather is driving me screwy. it's worse than the winter. It's only ever dry when I have to be home looking after the family.


----------



## compo (6 Jul 2012)

Nosaj said:


> Compo where abouts in essex are you and what club are you currently a member of, we have plethora of bike clubs in Essex some CTC type clubs and , some race biased clubs, most of the clubs seem to cater for a wide variety of riders


 
As my post was a little critical of the club I am reluctant to name them on an open forum, especially as the problem is me rather than the club.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Jul 2012)

Most clubs have a website these days and you can get a fair idea of the suitability from there. One tip try to speak to the membership secretary if you can,IME the best and friendliest source of info.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Thank you all for your input. I do run yes, but only have been for 6 month so I’m not fast, If weather permits I will pop down and see what its like, the club is 8 mile or so from home so ill be riding there and back. So whatever they do plus 16 mile. I’ve just realised that probably too much. I need to look for a closer club, Possibly a more helpful one too.


My first club I used to cycle 5miles uphill and that was too short, when I moved I used to cycle 19 miles each way (at a rolling rather than a fast pace) it was a good warm up.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (9 Jul 2012)

Thank you for all your replies,



I didn’t go this Sunday because after going to the bike shop realised my bike is old and heavy steel framed, the wheels are wobbly, the guy at the shop straightened them as much as he could for me. So I thought my bikes not good enough, and I would probably be embarrassed to ride with them on it.

 http://connect.garmin.com/activity/197339923

So instead I went for my own 15mile cycle so I could see what my pace is like and to show you lot, let me know what you think about my first proper ride and if you think my pace is ok to try and join a club yet?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (9 Jul 2012)

No1's looked at my ride


----------



## MrB1obby (9 Jul 2012)

I did have a look to be nosey 

But as I'm quite new to cycling myself I don't know whether it's a good pace to join a club. However, considering it's your first proper ride, it seems like a decent time to me


----------



## zizou (9 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Thank you for all your replies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dont be embarrassed, road cycling has a bit of a reputation for being snobby with equipment / clothing etc but in my experience it doesn't really happen. If there is snobbishness then it usually directed towards riders with bling and exotic bikes who dont have the legs to do their bikes justice. 

Averaging 14mph solo is decent for a beginner, you'll have no problem keeping up in a group ride that averages 15


----------



## Peter Armstrong (9 Jul 2012)

Thank you, I would also like to add that the day before I did a 11 mile run, same hilly area!!!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Thank you for all your replies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a tad slow for the clubs I've been in but much faster than some of the groups I've cycled with; the ERC quoted somewhere you should comfortably average 15mph, you'll improve though, don't worry. Dont worry about the elitist members of a club either, its your motor that counts; when I joined the ERC, I got some comments (but not as much as I was expecting) that I was on a MTB/hybrid, in fact I was on a flat bar road bike (Spesh sirrus) and was more than able to keep up and leave those commenting behind, the comments quickly became respect. When I joined my current club the DCC I was blown away by a bloke on a heavy mud guarded, wide tyred tourer, kudos.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (9 Jul 2012)

Ok, chear, I wont worry, Ill join in a month or so when im faster, and when Ive bought some new wheels and tires. The Rusty wheel/cracked tire looks not cool.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jul 2012)

Why do you have to join a club?

I love going out on my own,doing my own time and distance and stopping when I like.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Why do you have to join a club?
> 
> I love going out on my own,doing my own time and distance and stopping when I like.


 

Some people prefer cycling with others rather then on one's tod. I am one of those.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (9 Jul 2012)

I like being on my todd, but theres times I would like to be with others, Like with my running, most of the time im on my own, every week or 2 I go to a running club, Sometimes I dont even speak to anyone, just enjoy being in a group for a change.


----------



## 2wd (10 Jul 2012)

Hi Peter

That's a decent time for this area

I'm not far off you in High Crompton/Shaw

My average on my 10 mile training route is 13mph and last night I really pushed myself and managed 14mph, which nearly killed me, so raising to 15mph for a club ride would see me off

Which club did you contact

Here's my ride from last night

http://my.digifit.com/site/workoutdetail?wid=17001


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Jul 2012)

2wd said:


> My average on my 10 mile training route is 13mph and last night I really pushed myself and managed 14mph, which nearly killed me, so raising to 15mph for a club ride would see me off


 
If you can ride at 13mph av on your own, then maintaining 15mph in a group would be very, very easy for you.


----------



## Edwards80 (10 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> If you can ride at 13mph av on your own, then maintaining 15mph in a group would be very, very easy for you.


 
+1 to that. I made sure I could do 15mph for 30 miles on my own before going on the intro ride with my club. I was amazed at how easy it was in a group


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> +1 to that. I made sure I could do 15mph for 30 miles on my own before going on the intro ride with my club. I was amazed at how easy it was in a group


My first club gave 15mph comfortably on your own as a benchmark and I too reached that level before joining, but I'd agree that you could get by with less and wish I'd joined it earlier  I think however, 13mph is a tad slow, especially if they are working hard to achieve it and its not a comfortable 13mph and they won't enjoy it; take it to 14mph they should cope with a 15mph group ride.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Jul 2012)

2wd, Sorry I carnt see you ride, its asking me to log in.

So when they say 15mph do they mean when on a flat road (If they exist) maintain 15mph, or 15mph average?


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> 2wd, Sorry I carnt see you ride, its asking me to log in.
> 
> So when they say 15mph do they mean when on a flat road (If they exist) maintain 15mph, or 15mph average?


It'll be an average over all terrain.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Jul 2012)

Cool, Ill do that at weekend then. (try)


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2012)

The 15 will be rolling avg, so perhaps 16.5 - 17 cruising on the flat.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Cool, Ill do that at weekend then. (try)


----------



## Nosaj (10 Jul 2012)

Peter,

Do not understimate the power of drafting, in a large group. We are lucky in that our club we actually practise and learn group/bunch riding discipline and as part of the sunday club run we will practise elements of it eg team time trial, through and off, chain gang type rotation as part of the club ride. We have quite long, flat stretches of quiet road on our training routes and one day we all worked together going through and off just to see how far we could wind it up. You would be surprised to learn that it is not that hard to bomb along at 26, 27,28, 29 even 30 mph on the flat for a while as part of a group. Ok it is tough when it is your turn to take a pull at the front but you only have to really dig in for a bit.

If you ever have the opportunity to watch a local road race (does not have to be elite TDF type stuff) you can get quite close to the action and the draft as a large bunch goes by is amazing, you can feel yourself being sucked along.

The reason I am saying this is that more or less all my previous riding for the past two odd years was done with the CTC at a leisurely 12.50 mph average. OK I have built up a base of slow steady miles but my stretching the legs average was around 14-15mph at best and I wanted to go a little quicker so I looked for a race club (this was April this year). Because I had ridden previously, the group I got put into averaged between 16-18 mph and yes towards the end of some of the rides I was struggling a bit but each week I got better and stronger and in fact now on some of my rides home from the club run my average speed actually increased slightly. I am at the point now where I am toying with popping along to the next group up who average 18-20 over about 50 miles with a 22-24 mph average sting in the tail on the way back to the club house.

As a 40 year old ex 20 a day smoker, who did not really think about fitness until his late 30's heck if I can do it and keep up then anyone can.

Your original question was in effect am I quick enough to join a club, the answer is you will only ever be able to truly answer that if you go along and actually find out. Any club worth anything should be pleased to receive a new member and even if you are not quite quick enough just yet should give you every encouragement you need to bring yourself up to speed.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Jul 2012)

Nosaj said:


> Peter,
> 
> Do not understimate the power of drafting, in a large group. We are lucky in that our club we actually practise and learn group/bunch riding discipline and as part of the sunday club run we will practise elements of it eg team time trial, through and off, chain gang type rotation as part of the club ride. We have quite long, flat stretches of quiet road on our training routes and one day we all worked together going through and off just to see how far we could wind it up. You would be surprised to learn that it is not that hard to bomb along at 26, 27,28, 29 even 30 mph on the flat for a while as part of a group. Ok it is tough when it is your turn to take a pull at the front but you only have to really dig in for a bit.
> 
> ...


 

Very nice and inspiring reply! Im googling a club right now!!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Jul 2012)

Weird, this club meets at night on a monday?
http://www.westpennineroadclub.org.uk/contact_us.html
is that normal?


----------



## Edwards80 (10 Jul 2012)

Might just be their staple club run. Ours is on a Sunday usually but there are regular Wednesday rides / Thurs training rides etc.

Nothing unusual


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Jul 2012)

In case anyone wanted to know, I was googling my bike and its a "Holdsworth Criterium" if that means anything to anyone


----------



## Nosaj (10 Jul 2012)

I think that is their club night, rather than an actual ride.

If you read a bit further they have Sunday runs and it looks like a Staurday run as well as the usual TT's (looks like they may be CTT registered which means you can do opens) Hill climbs, wouldn't surprise me if they host a road race or maybe an audax.

On paper (or rather electronic web page equivalent) they look pretty good if I was in the locale and in the position I was in april I may well have given them a ring


----------



## 2wd (10 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> 2wd, *Sorry I carnt see you ride, its asking me to log in*.
> 
> So when they say 15mph do they mean when on a flat road (If they exist) maintain 15mph, or 15mph average?


 
Does this work?

http://my.digifit.com/site/share/workout/aa227123c9ff11e1b512d15d714c3470.html


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

2wd said:


> Does this work?
> 
> http://my.digifit.com/site/share/workout/aa227123c9ff11e1b512d15d714c3470.html


Go

yes got it, cheers


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

Will this product help me?
Which is better, I carnt decide, one is under the bar http://www.amazon.co.uk/RSP-Road-Tr...sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1342003389&sr=1-1

Or one is over the bar? http://www.amazon.co.uk/XLC-Triathl..._1_11?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1342005938&sr=1-11

I want to buy one now on my lunch, please help!!!!


----------



## HLaB (11 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Will this product help me?
> Which is better, I carnt decide, one is under the bar http://www.amazon.co.uk/RSP-Road-Tr...sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1342003389&sr=1-1
> 
> Or one is over the bar? http://www.amazon.co.uk/XLC-Triathl..._1_11?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1342005938&sr=1-11
> ...


Not unless you are doing an individual Time Trial and you won't be doing that in a club run and some clubs/ events don't permit them as they can be dangerous in a group crash. Clip ons are more of a down the line investment when you are considering entering time trials.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> Not unless you are doing an individual Time Trial and you won't be doing that in a club run and some clubs/ events don't permit them as they can be dangerous in a group crash. Clip ons are more of a down the line investment when you are considering entering time trials.


 
Yes but i want one, because when im on a flat, I try and rest me arms on the top of the handle bars, So this will be alot more comfortable for me in them situations. I can alway take them off, I was wondering which to get.


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Will this product help me?
> Which is better, I carnt decide, one is under the bar http://www.amazon.co.uk/RSP-Road-Tr...sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1342003389&sr=1-1
> 
> Or one is over the bar? http://www.amazon.co.uk/XLC-Triathl..._1_11?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1342005938&sr=1-11
> ...


 
Have you been on a club run yet..? Just go on one. Stop worrying about your speed, or thinking about buying bits of kit that you don't need. Just turn up for a club run - then you will no longer have to 'imagine' what it might be like.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

I just want to be comfortable lol, Not yet no, I dont know which one ot go to, and im waiting for some nice weather first so I can properly speak to people etc,
Please which one?


----------



## MrB1obby (11 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Have you been on a club run yet..? Just go on one. Stop worrying about your speed, or thinking about buying bits of kit that you don't need. Just turn up for a club run - then you will no longer have to 'imagine' what it might be like.


Agree completely. 

It sounds like to me your over-thinking this. If you only went on your first _proper_ cycle a few days ago, you will get comfortable and accustomed to the position over time. Put the miles in, then if you still feel uncomfortable/aches and pains you should try and sort out the problem. 

If I saw someone with tri-bars on, I'd think, jesus he must be pretty quick... Exactly the thing your worried about.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

Have I upset anyone? I was just asking about which to get, Ive made my mind up that I like the look of them, and think it will be confortable, so I want to give them ago. Thank you for tring to help me, but if it keeps me interested in cycling if I buy a few bits and bobs that gets me excited then whats wrong with that?


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Jul 2012)

tri-bars will almost certainly not be welcome on a club run, for safety reasons. Unless you are planning on riding against the clock, or some other kind of 'pseudo-competitive' distance cycling then they really should not be high on anyone's list of 'must haves'. If you need to buy some in order to keep you 'interested' in cycling, then you might not be in the right sport..


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

Sorry, I mite of wrote that wrong, i didnt mean I needed stuff to stay interested, it would just give me somthing to get excited about, and wanna cycle more.


----------



## MrB1obby (11 Jul 2012)

The ones I would go for is the under tri bars, as they have more adjustment so are likely to last you longer if you change bars around and all that.


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Sorry, I mite of wrote that wrong, i didnt mean I needed stuff to stay interested, it would just give me somthing to get excited about, and wanna cycle more.


 
Get excited about going on a club run. Cycling more for that purpose will increase your fitness, and therefore the ability to stay with them at a higher pace.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

MrB1obby said:


> The ones I would go for is the under tri bars, as they have more adjustment so are likely to last you longer if you change bars around and all that.


 
Thank you,

Thats made me feel better as they are the ones I got.


----------



## Nosaj (11 Jul 2012)

Peter there is nothing wrong with buying bits and bobs, but Tri Bars are not really needed unless you intend to TT or Tri or do some kind of mammoth endurance ride and require another position. If you really want them get them but they are not a necessity. I keep mine on when I am on a club run because it takes a while to tweak to the best poition and I don't want to lose it but I do not use them whilst on a club run. To be honest I feel a bit of a tit with them on during club runs and as soon as the TT season is over they will be off

I think what the guys are saying are just go along and try out your club, Tri bars are not obligatory.


----------



## 2wd (11 Jul 2012)

Hey Peter

I'm riding down to Manchester on Sunday 15th July from Tandle Hills in Royton to the Sky Ride event in Manchester

Its an organised Sky Ride social run, meeting at 09.15 am with 7 of us up to now and riding down to Manchester City to join up with the Sky Ride around Manchester City Centre

Details....

*Tandle Hills to Manchester*
http://www.goskyride.com/Search/Details?eventid=6948

*Manchester Sky Ride*
http://www.goskyride.com/ManchesterSkyRide

You'll need to register for both events

The Tandle Hills run Is not a race (I hope not anyway) but would give you a chance for run out with a group

Its the first time I have done this and for me it was a chance to have a run out with like minded people and just enjoy the ride,banter and maybe pick up a few tips

I'm hoping it will also give me the confidence to join a club


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

I Didnt reolise the effect of tri Bars, I just read this and can understand you concerns a little better

http://www.bamacyclist.com/articles/bars.htm


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

2wd said:


> Hey Peter
> 
> I'm riding down to Manchester on Sunday 15th July from Tandle Hills in Royton to the Sky Ride event in Manchester
> 
> ...


Thankx for that, ill have a look


----------



## Braeiach (11 Jul 2012)

I was 16 when I went on my first club runs on a suitable, but basic bike which I'd bought from Halfords. I wore tracksuit bottoms and trainers.

I was fortunate as the older and slower members looked after me and made sure I got home safe. I'd picked up the nickname Sixty-Mile-Sam because I would hit the wall after 60 miles, but eventually I was managing to finish the rides without holding anyone up. , The best piece of advice I would give if you want to find a club is to go ride with them. It can be tough, but persevere and you will thoroughly enjoy it. Pick a club which will be patient with beginners, and follow their advice while you 'learn the ropes'.

By the way - those tri-bars you linked which are shown as fitted under the bars and also be fitted above if necessary. I have a set and they're very good for the money. I would echo previous sentiment though - don't use them in groups - you need your hands near your brakes. Even though they're not branded so, I believe they're made by Raleigh (http://raleigh.co.uk/ProductType/ProductRange/Default.aspx?pc=2&pt=97&pr=101). They're have fantastic adjustability, but unfortunately (if I remember right) that makes them a little awkward to remove and then put back on quickly while making sure set-up is identical.


----------



## aJohnson (11 Jul 2012)

Hey Peter I'm from Bury, quite close to you. What club have you been looking at?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Hey Peter I'm from Bury, quite close to you. What club have you been looking at?


 
Erm, why how many are there? are you a member of one?

looking at rochdale triathalon club & another i forgot, I think theres a link on the first page of this thread, id look but im on a doggy laptop.


----------



## aJohnson (11 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Erm, why how many are there? are you a member of one?
> 
> looking at rochdale triathalon club & another i forgot, I think theres a link on the first page of this thread, id look but im on a doggy laptop.


 
I was a member of Lancs Road Club. The rides are mainly in Bolton however they do have some elsewhere. They also have what are called'Old Lags Rides' which are a slow pace and not too much distance, I think the meeting for that is around 5-6miles from Bury. 

http://www.lancsroadclub.org.uk/Rides.aspx


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Hey Peter I'm from Bury, quite close to you. What club have you been looking at?


 
westpennineroadclub was the other


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jul 2012)

aJohnson said:


> I was a member of Lancs Road Club. The rides are mainly in Bolton however they do have some elsewhere. They also have what are called'Old Lags Rides' which are a slow pace and not too much distance, I think the meeting for that is around 5-6miles from Bury.
> 
> http://www.lancsroadclub.org.uk/Rides.aspx


 

Chears for that


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Jul 2012)

This Club seems a nice enough one, tells you that you should be able to do a 30 mile run before trying to join, no metion of speed tho, Ill do a 30 mile ride this weekend and see my ace, then im thinking of contacting them.

http://www.cyclingburylancs.com/


----------



## aJohnson (12 Jul 2012)

Even though I live in Bury, I've never been on one of their rides. It does say speed, it says about average of 12 mph on B rides.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Jul 2012)

aJohnson said:


> Even though I live in Bury, I've never been on one of their rides. It does say speed, it says about average of 12 mph on B rides.


 
Arr you got me, I did notice that after I downloaded their info sheet, Sounds ok to me!


----------



## Nosaj (12 Jul 2012)

A CTC (cyclists touring club) club is very diferrent to a racing club. I am not saying worse or better just very different, they have a totally different set of goals. I am still a member of CTC and still go along to the member rides every now and then as I have made some good friends there. I also have a soft spot for them as it was the group I rode with for quite a while, when I first started cycling.

I offer only my humble opinion based on my member group.
Good points:
Normally very friendly, no one gets dropped, if you have a mechanical you will get help, you can stay out all day and stop at elevenses, lunch and afternoon tea , rides are very steady and very social and very touring oriented, you will eat loads and loads and loads

Bad points:
The rides are all day so you stop at elevenses, lunch and afternoon tea. You will eat loads and loads and loads. They base their rides on an all day ride and speeds are tailored. They are touring focused not racing focused. If you want to stretch your legs, learn through and off, work as a peleton, attack the terrain - forget it - if you have ever observed a football match played by 5 year olds you have a good visual metaphor for what our CTC group looks like on the road.

I am still a member of my local CTC group but I joined a race club because I got frustrated at how much they ate, how long they stopped for and how steady the rides were, my goals were different to theirs if you share any racing goals while a CTC club is a very good place to start you can end up getting a bit frustrated at the pace.
If I go out with CTC and stay out all day I leave home at 8.50 am and get back around 4.30pm and cover 60-65 miles. I can go out with my race club leaving home at 9.00am and get back indoors around 1.30pm having covered a similar distance.

Our member group also has two rides one a shorter slower ride at 12.50mph average and the other a quicker longer route but average at best is around 14mph.

You will have to join CTC I think memberships costs £39 or thereabouts for a single member. You do get added benefits 10M Liabs Insurance, Legal assistance, the magazine and a wiggle discount. But going along to the member group rides will be free as they are now financed at headquarters.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Jul 2012)

Nosaj said:


> A CTC (cyclists touring club) club is very diferrent to a racing club. I am not saying worse or better just very different, they have a totally different set of goals. I am still a member of CTC and still go along to the member rides every now and then as I have made some good friends there. I also have a soft spot for them as it was the group I rode with for quite a while, when I first started cycling.
> 
> I offer only my humble opinion based on my member group.
> Good points:
> ...


 
Thank you for that, as I realy dont want to stop and have tea, I dont want to sound anti
social, like you say, I dont want to be out all day, I wanna be out, hit it as hard and as fast as I can for alsong as I can.

CTC Vs racing club points noted, I think I need to go to a racing club, but only when I ready.


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2012)

Most clubs race and social ride along with wrinkly rides, which I am sure some of you would suffer on.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (16 Jul 2012)

Ok, so after being called slow for my 13 mph average for 15 mile I increase the distance to 20 mile this weekend and speed to 14.4-14.8mph

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/199812963

I dont think I can go faster on my current set up, back wheel is bobbing around quite bad at speed, need some new wheels.


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Jul 2012)

that's fine, but you really need distance, not speed - concentrate on going further, not faster. What do you mean by 'bobbing around'..??


----------



## Peter Armstrong (16 Jul 2012)

Well im new to this so im adding the miles on each week, next weekend will be 25 miles then after 30 etc,

Bobbing around, the wheel is not balenced, i can feel it going up and down, like im cycling over very small bumps, got scary at 30mph +


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Ok, so after being called slow for my 13 mph average for 15 mile I increase the distance to 20 mile this weekend and speed to 14.4-14.8mph
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/199812963
> 
> I dont think I can go faster on my current set up, back wheel is bobbing around quite bad at speed, need some new wheels.


Your in the region now, go along and give a club a go and if they are a decent club you'll progress from there. Beware though you'll soon be bitten by the upgrade bug (new wheel, n+1, etc)


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Well im new to this so im adding the miles on each week, next weekend will be 25 miles then after 30 etc,


 
ok - skip the 5-mile increments - if you can do 20, you can do 40. Just ride a bit steadier. You will suprise yourself at how far you can actually go. Ride a circular loop around your start point so you are never too far from home at any one time - that will give you the confidence to ride further.



Peter Armstrong said:


> Bobbing around, the wheel is not balenced, i can feel it going up and down, like im cycling over very small bumps, got scary at 30mph +


 
sounds like either your tyre is not fitted correctly, or your wheel is out of balance. Take it to a shop if you're not confident to look at it yourself, but don't just assume you need a new pair of wheels.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (16 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> ok - skip the 5-mile increments - if you can do 20, you can do 40. Just ride a bit steadier. You wil suprise yourself at how far you can actually go. Ride a circular loop around your start point so you are enver too far from home at any one time - that will give you the confidence to ride further.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like either your tyre is not fitted correctly, or your wheel is out of balance. Take it to a shop if you're not confident to look at it yourself, but don't just assume you need a new pair of wheels.


 
I did take it to the shop, Im missing a spoke, he tryied to balence it and it just wasnt happening, you can see the full wheel moving when you spin the wheel. Plus the wheel is rusty, and the tires are cracked, I think it needs some new wheels, this weekend I spent hours grinding of rust from the steel frame, its a old bike and need some TLC, it think once the wheels are changed it should last while a save up for a complete bike.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (16 Jul 2012)

Ow and i think ill jump to 30 miles next week then


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2012)

Did the guy in the bike shop let you ride it out, still missing a spoke or did he fit a replacement spoke and then try his best to 'true' the wheel?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (16 Jul 2012)

Yeah, it wasnt that bad at the time but its got worse, he didnt have any spokes to fit my old bike, to be honst I think he did a good job, £30 he fitted a new chain, a new gear cable, and calibrated, balenced the wheel best he could. (Parts included)

Ive got a feeling though it mite be me, I put a new inner tube in, and Ive got a feeling i put a bit of a kink in it.


----------



## jay clock (16 Jul 2012)

Any bike shop that fixes a wheel by leaving a spoke out deserves to be out of business


----------



## jay clock (16 Jul 2012)

Also re the club that meet on a Monday night, it is at a pub, so will likely involve sitting talking about cycling rather than doing it. Not my idea of fun. It is possible that they do a night ride though

One of my local clubs has (even worse) a club evening at a village hall each week. Cannot imagine anything worse!


----------



## okeydokey79 (17 Jul 2012)

I went for my 1st run out on sunday with a local club, unsure what to expect but the e-mail i got back of the club when enquiring was really informative, so i turn up around 9.20(start 9.30) just a couple of members there, introduce myself , very friendly about 15people turn up and we all set off a very nice steady pace out for an hour and then a cake stop, back on the road and back to the start, eneded up doing around 25miles with a pace of around 13-15mph, not only did i really njoy the group but i didnt notice how far we had gone till i got back and looked at my computer.will defo go again and will do the bigger rides with them when ive got time!!!! glad i went out because i found some nice roads that i wouldnt of found on my own.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2012)

Well i bought some aero bars, fitted them last night, took me over an hour to get them into posistion. I dont realy care if people look at me and think im an idiot, I like them, I also put some handle bar tape around them too, carnt wait for the long ride this weekend!


----------



## MrB1obby (18 Jul 2012)

Make sure you keep us updated on how you find them


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2012)

MrB1obby said:


> Make sure you keep us updated on how you find them


 

So I went for a quick 15 mile run last night to test out the bad boys. 
What I discovered is that at speeds under about 15mph they are sort of rendered unless, and stability is an issue, I was wobbling around drifting all over the place. However at 20mph+ they start to become useful, the stability issue goes away, I it’s comfortable, I liked the position. 
For me I could only use them probably 50% of the time, because if the roads not perfectly flat or down hill I cannot use them, Ow and steep downhill’s I come off them at 30mph+ because I’m bricking it and cover the brakes just in case.
Bumps in the road I didn’t find any issues, I didn’t feel any worse in the aero position compared to normal (15-20mph+) Overall I’m happy with them, I like the look on my bike, and when appropriate like the position I’m in, I have to admit when a cyclist went past the other way, I went to a normal position as I was paranoid.


----------



## sheddy (19 Jul 2012)

For those in the home counties don't forget the 40+ groups
Also for starting your own club the Skyride Social Rides seem a very good idea in theory


----------



## Nosaj (19 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> So I went for a quick 15 mile run last night to test out the bad boys.
> What I discovered is that at speeds under about 15mph they are sort of rendered unless, and stability is an issue, I was wobbling around drifting all over the place. However at 20mph+ they start to become useful, the stability issue goes away, I it’s comfortable, I liked the position.
> For me I could only use them probably 50% of the time, because if the roads not perfectly flat or down hill I cannot use them, Ow and steep downhill’s I come off them at 30mph+ because I’m bricking it and cover the brakes just in case.
> Bumps in the road I didn’t find any issues, I didn’t feel any worse in the aero position compared to normal (15-20mph+) Overall I’m happy with them, I like the look on my bike, and when appropriate like the position I’m in, I have to admit when a cyclist went past the other way, I went to a normal position as I was paranoid.


 
The more you use them the easier they will get and speeds of 20mph+ is exactly when you need to be as aerodynamic as possible. I am on the aeros 95% of the time on a TT only coming off for the turns when you start spending 20 mins + in the Aero tuck you will find where the niggles are. If you have a Turbo trainer practise using the areo bars on that and it sounds cheesy but look at yourself in a mirror at the same time you can tweak your position further.

Clipless pedals next???


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2012)

Nosaj said:


> The more you use them the easier they will get and speeds of 20mph+ is exactly when you need to be as aerodynamic as possible. I am on the aeros 95% of the time on a TT only coming off for the turns when you start spending 20 mins + in the Aero tuck you will find where the niggles are. If you have a Turbo trainer practise using the areo bars on that and it sounds cheesy but look at yourself in a mirror at the same time you can tweak your position further.
> 
> Clipless pedals next???


 
Clipless pedals? Is that the ones with clips? I have shoes that clip to the pedals already.
I supose next is a turbo training, Im get the other half to buy me one for chrismass


----------



## Peter Armstrong (25 Jul 2012)

Going along to a Triathlon Club on thursday night, its at a swim session but they also release the details of the club ride for the Sunday.

The Club is Rochdale Triathlon Club, Wish me luck.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (26 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Going along to a Triathlon Club on thursday night, its at a swim session but they also release the details of the club ride for the Sunday.
> 
> The Club is Rochdale Triathlon Club, Wish me luck.


 
Joining tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## MrB1obby (26 Jul 2012)

How'd it go then?


----------



## black'n'yellow (27 Jul 2012)

my guess is they went for a swim....


----------



## Peter Armstrong (27 Jul 2012)

Yes, Swim was last night, and Im meeting them for the club ride on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!, went quite well, I think this is the club I will join, plus run with my old running club every week or two.


----------



## black'n'yellow (27 Jul 2012)

a group ride with everyone on tri-bars.....what could go wrong..?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (27 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> a group ride with everyone on tri-bars.....what could go wrong..?


 
Puncture?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (20 Aug 2012)

Latest ride, built up to 40 miles now

http://app.strava.com/rides/18288931#comments


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Latest ride, built up to 40 miles now
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/18288931#comments


Looking good Pete and on a hard route too


----------



## MrB1obby (21 Aug 2012)

Certainly looks like a good ride, well done!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Aug 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Aug 2012)

Wow, just found out my bike is 22 years old!


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Aug 2012)

are you going to bake a cake for it..?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> are you going to bake a cake for it..?


 
Should i? I didnt reolise, oops


----------



## BSRU (23 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Should i? I didnt reolise, oops


I think it will be expecting at least a present


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Sep 2012)

http://app.strava.com/rides/20570242

Lastest and longest Ride, plus my first argument with a driver & My first blow out! Wooo!


----------

